# loch awe and loch avich



## meldorado (May 18, 2011)

going up to Loch awe and avitch next week are there any good wild camping sites around this area,


----------



## kimbowbill (May 18, 2011)

meldorado said:


> going up to Loch awe and avitch next week are there any good wild camping sites around this area,


 
you will be spoilt for choice, I can't be exact, sorry, but if you just follow the road round loch Awe you will see plenty fo places.

enjoy,


----------



## Croftland1 (May 18, 2011)

There are places where you can drive onto the pebble beaches at the edge of the loch and park for the night. Light a fire and sit out watching the loch, mountains and stars until about 3 in the morning..... I did!!


----------



## magbrin (May 18, 2011)

Car Park by Loch Awe Station is a good spot, we have used, below the road and excellent views of the Castle and Ben Lui.


----------



## Ste (May 18, 2011)

Caution: Loch Awe is one of the worst place I've ever experienced for Midgees! Remember you repelants


----------



## kimbowbill (May 19, 2011)

Ste said:


> Caution: Loch Awe is one of the worst place I've ever experienced for Midgees! Remember you repelants


 
yes, i've forgot to mention those little blighters, I think Loch awe was the worst we stayed at, but if you follow the road round you come to the top of a hill, spectacular views over the loch, midges not too bad up there, sorry I cant be more specific, it was a few years ago.

Jen


----------



## Croftland1 (May 19, 2011)

Have a look on
The Scottish Midge Forecast


----------



## meldorado (May 21, 2011)

*Highland gathering*



magbrin said:


> Car Park by Loch Awe Station is a good spot, we have used, below the road and excellent views of the Castle and Ben Lui.


 
where is that then?


----------



## magbrin (May 21, 2011)

Lochawe village - beside the old Loch Awe Hotel and opposite the Tight Line pub & village shop


----------

